# more razor handles



## winters98 (Aug 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 10, 2015)

Great beads and curves! Is this turned on a mandrel? These would be fun to make!


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 10, 2015)

Fancy looking razor !


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice wood, nice handles.


----------



## winters98 (Aug 10, 2015)

Found these fusion razor kits online. Much better than rocker's mach 3kit


----------



## winters98 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks much. I enjoy making them.


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2015)

Very nice!! Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 12, 2015)

Do you have a link where you purchased the razor kits? Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2015)

Man are those nice, I've done a couple of the Fusion handles from CSUSA but I think I like that kit even better. If you don't mind haring where that kit came from?


----------



## winters98 (Aug 12, 2015)

Patrude said:


> What a great site; I hadn't seen it prior to now, I like their high end pen kit offerings. Great info, :thanx:


]
This was shared to me


----------



## winters98 (Aug 12, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> I get my Mach III Razor Components here:
> http://www.penblanks.ca/Shaving/
> 
> Les
> ...


----------



## winters98 (Aug 12, 2015)

See above that is where I got my kits


----------

